# Colombo flora base



## rocorn (Jun 23, 2010)

I currently run a high tech planted tank, but have a spare 8 u.s. gall tank that I would like to use to trial a natural planted setup. I was wondering if Colombo flora base would work as a substrate in this type of aquarium, has anyone tried it?, or would it be too deficient in organic matter to provide sufficient Co2?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I think that is a product I have in one tank. Bag is long gone, though. 

It removes the KH from the water, allowing the pH to drop. Other than that (which is not really a problem) It is as good as any other substrate. 
Mine is sort of light brown/tan colored. Not my first choice as a substrate, which is why I never got any more.


----------

